# Riggs . We miss you and will meet again. Never Forgotten..



## dino17 (Feb 4, 2020)

My Son-in Law's K9. Laid to rest.. 11/17/2021. You have crossed over the Rainbow Bridge..
Forever Young in our hearts. May you Rest in peace. 13 beautiful years.. Went to the house today to bring some beautiful 8X10's
I put together last night..The stillness is beyond..


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. 

Heal well friend. Heal well...


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Run free Riggs.. Thank you for your service.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful dog. The stories he could tell.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great looking dog, RIP little buddy.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my thoughts to your son-in-law. even at 13 years old it is always too soon


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Riggs…


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sincere condolences... 
Run free Riggs


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

PS Great dog name.
Lethal Weapon fan?


----------

